# Sausage boot help!!!!



## nic85 (24 August 2008)

One of the horses I ride has just recently started to be ridden with a sausage boot...our problem is it keeps spinning round and having the gap with the buckle on th inside of his pastern.....and if we do it up a hole tighter his movement becomes a bit odd so we think it may be too tight.... 
	
	
		
		
	


	









I trying to work out how to stop it spinning, Ive trimmed his hairy legs so i might be able to get it a hole tighter now comfortably but just wondering if anyone has any other ideas??

Also he is doing a hunter trials in October...should we get a pastern wrap to stop potential rubbing of the sausage boot or am I being a bit anal!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	









Thanks in advance!!


----------



## xnaughtybutnicex (24 August 2008)

i've no idea, never used one but how about putting exercise bandages under it??


----------



## xnaughtybutnicex (24 August 2008)

I mean putting exercise bandages on normally and down under the fetlocks(a bit like equillebrium training wraps)so it goes under the sausage boot.


----------



## Silverspring (24 August 2008)

I read somewhere that a sausage boot was not designed for being ridden in but was supposed to be used for stabled horse that injure themselves when lying down?

Would a fetlock boot not solve the problem?  You wouldhave the rubbing spinning issues and it should protect the same area?


----------



## piebaldsparkle (24 August 2008)

I assume he has a sausage boot as he brushes low.  My mare used to brush her coronet band and I had the same problem with sausage boot spinning round so the gap was where the protetion was needed.  I tried over-reach boots on her hinds, which protected the area (but looked a bit spazz).  Then slipped a 2" section of cycle inner tube over the sausage boot.  This could then be slid over the buckle once the boot had been buckled up.


----------



## Gentle_Warrior (24 August 2008)

i think my lad needs one of these, on the inside of his back feet it is as if someone has cut his feathers with a knife.  they have not, it is where he must brush his feet together.  would it help him ??  do you just use one, even though seems to be both sides ?


----------



## jumbyjack (24 August 2008)

I had the same problem so cut a spare sausage into suitable pieces, threaded the whole thing onto strong elastic and sewed the ends together.  The end popped inside the tube so no buckle or spaces, much easier to put on as well!


----------



## nic85 (24 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I assume he has a sausage boot as he brushes low.  My mare used to brush her coronet band and I had the same problem with sausage boot spinning round so the gap was where the protetion was needed.  I tried over-reach boots on her hinds, which protected the area (but looked a bit spazz).  Then slipped a 2" section of cycle inner tube over the sausage boot.  This could then be slid over the buckle once the boot had been buckled up. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thank you for your replies everyone!!

Yes he brushes very low so a fetlock boot has no effect 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I will try and get hold of a bike inner tube, sounds like a really good Idea... thanks for your input!!


----------



## chriscrogul (24 August 2008)

If you are really riding your horse in a sausage boot, I'm surprised he can walk at all; a sausage boot is a leather ring, stuffed with straw, about 6" wide.  It is used to stop the horse capping his elbow with his shoe when he lies down.  A rubber fetlock ring would be more suitable for riding in........


----------



## nic85 (24 August 2008)

then it's a rubber fetlock ring...or a sausage boot as it was sold..but its rubber and goes around his pastern....


----------

